

Nodaphone — library to control your webapp with your phone - DTrejo
http://dtrejo.no.de/

======
DTrejo
My first real OSS project, feedback appreciated :)

Some backstory:

Last weekend at HackNY my friends and I built a worms / scorched earth style
game that you can control with your phone (even dumb phones and landlines).

I then ripped out the twilio and node.js bits so others can make phone-
controlled apps.

Enjoy!

PS My friends and I will be presenting the game we made in NYC on November 2nd
at NYTM, make sure to come if you're in the area.

~~~
chopsueyar
Where's the Scorched Earth game?

~~~
DTrejo
Hey chopsueyar, since it's meant for situations with a large audience and a
projector, we haven't made it public. If we do however, we'll definitely let
people know.

------
theyCallMeSwift
I was sitting next to you when this was coded at HackNY. Good work haha

------
blaines
I didn't get it - nothing really happened for me after I pressed buttons.

~~~
thomasswift
I didn't get it at first as well, all i heard was "View" on the phone. Did you
try scrolling down a bit to the section - "Events show below as people and
phones hit the above URLs," your actions get appended below that like.

    
    
      {"action":["+XXX-xxx-xxxx","1"]}
      {"action":["+XXX-xxx-xxxx","9"]}
    

BTW - this is damn awesome, thanks open sourcing this.

------
chapel
All it needs is a voice to text translator. This is pretty cool.

